# Is this a Cockapoo ... ?



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I have been reading about the terrible weather some parts of the country are experiencing and came accross this photo. He's a very handsome dog - do you think he's a cockapoo?

Is he yours  

x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I saw that and thought it looked very like a cockapoo puppy!!!! He's lovely!!

x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

JulesB said:


> I saw that and thought it looked very like a cockapoo puppy!!!! He's lovely!!
> 
> x


he is very cute isn't it? makes me smile when I see his happy little face


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like a cockapoo puppy ... ahh very is cute .. thats how my Picnic looked in the field today ... ears flapping .. I was worried she would blow away .. bless her


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I saw it & also thought it looked like a cockapoo! My first thoughts were 'what a pretty dog' so must be a cockapoo  HAHA


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Looks like a cockapoo puppy ... ahh very is cute .. thats how my Picnic looked in the field today ... ears flapping .. I was worried she would blow away .. bless her


Cockapoos looks delicious when their ears are flapping  I sometimes think Archie will blow away in the wind - I might have to tie string to him just in case he does


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I saw it & also thought it looked like a cockapoo! My first thoughts were 'what a pretty dog' so must be a cockapoo  HAHA


my thoughts too!!! I hope he is and that his owner is on here


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> my thoughts too!!! I hope he is and that his owner is on here


Hopefully will be! Although I think it said the dog was from Norfolk, don't recognise any members from Norfolk on here from their information. Hope the owners shows up if it is a cockapoo


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Definitely a cockapoo called Alfie, he's from Bristol and was crowned the happiest dog in Britain at only 9 months old. He's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

waaah! So cute!  That's what Vincent looked like yesterday  So cute to see their ears flapping in the wind <3


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

This might be a slightly bigger pic..


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> This might be a slightly bigger pic..


oh my goodness, this is such a cute puppy!!!


----------

